# Race Across America Video Series



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

HIGH FLYING VIDEO HOST: RAAM has launched a new video series called RIDING THE LINE. The series will feature Christoph Strasser, Reto Schoch, Chris Ragsdale, Team 4Mil, and Team Love, Sweat & Gears as they prepare for and compete in RAAM 2013. Micky Dymond, a former pro motorcycle racer (pictured here early in his motorcycle career at a 1984 event), will host the series. Micky has set his sights on competing in solo RAAM in 2014. Micky is no stranger to competition, having won 3 AMA Championships (2 in Motocross, 1 in Supermoto). He has been an avid cyclist for many years, utilizing cycling as his main way of training for motorcycle racing. We will follow Micky along his path of learning what it will take for him to compete in RAAM from some of the top competitors in the race this year.

View attachment 277807


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

The next edition is out.


----------



## jjcools (Jun 28, 2011)

Amazing to hear about the prep work involved.


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

Episode 2 part two is out.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the update Big foot.


----------



## Slowhead (Nov 29, 2011)

Big-foot, thanks for posting.


----------

